# What plants are these?



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've found some photos of a garden I used to own and wondered if anyone knew any of the plants with no names?

https://ibb.co/album/dT4MgF?sort=date_desc&page=2
https://ibb.co/album/e9y3va


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Delicate yellow = Hypericum
Delicate purple = ?
purple moth = ?
Red butterfly = buddleia
Mess = hardy geranium
Green stuff = yellow loosestrife
Little UN's = blu veronica, yellow buttercup
Oniony = alium or onion
Bucket = Valerian
Back wall = hypericum

I think!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you! I can add those names to the photos now. 

My philosophy with plants is to let it grow if it looks nice. If it takes over, it's out. 

My dad came to that garden once and said:

'That's a weed'
'I know, but it's pretty'
'That's a weed as well'.
'Yes I know'.

After a few repeats of 'That's a weed'

'Dad! My garden is 80 per cent weed but they are all pretty!'

He just humphed and went indoors.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A weed is just a plant in the wrong place! 

I get a bit of Herb Robert in my garden but it's pretty so gets given a small amount of growing time then pulled out once flowered - a teeny tiny pink flower. I believe it is of the wild geranium family and made it to Chelsea on a few show gardens a number of times. I was pleased to see I was on trend!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Dead red berries look like Gladwyn Iris. The berries are more of an orange colour when the pods first burst.
White bells are Convallaria, Lily of the Valley.
Spiky plant looks like Fennel but that has very soft fronds so must be something else.
Aussie poppy looks like Meconopsis Cambrica, Welsh Poppy.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've had a couple of people say that's Welsh poppy rather than Aussie. Someone told me it was Aussie years ago.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And I really really miss that garden. Years of work went into making it look that scruffy! 

Took me 5 years to pull out all the bindweed


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Delicate purple is willowherb - "that's a weed!" is correct - but pretty, and valued by honey bees, so call it a wildflower (all one word to make it sound deliberate!) 

Purple moth is on buddleia. 

Don't think "wild rose" leaves are. 

Purple little uns look like violets. 



I gave up pulling bindweed, and renamed it a vigorous climbing columbine. If you can't beat it, join it ( or possibly eat it, did you know ground elder leaves Canberra eaten as a salad, or cooked like spinach- served with a knob of butter and salt :Hungry
It was introduced by the Romans as a vegetable as it is a plant that would grow anywhere). I kept on top of it in some nicer areas, but in my shady, stoney corners, that competed happily with blue periwinkle to give colour and structure where nothing else would grow. And pretty white flowers in June too.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

How did you control the bindweed? That garden was organic so I didn't use any kind of weedkiller. But bindweed! Woh, it just took over if I stopped pulling it. And it's a shame cos it is a beautiful plant. 

And thank you for the names. Wildflower does sound much better than weed!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think your 'mystery white plant' might be privet flowers.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Big 'un looks like Japanese Knotweed
Thorny plant - mahonia I think


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> ( or possibly eat it, did you know ground elder leaves Canberra eaten as a salad, or cooked like spinach- served with a knob of butter and salt :Hungry
> It was introduced by the Romans as a vegetable as it is a plant that would grow anywhere)


We tried this on our wild foods cookery course. I was disappointed to discover that I have a reaction to it (made my mouth swell) so think I will stick with nettles, fat hen, sorrel and mallow) :-(


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
I love _Ma__g__nolia stellata_ - i re-potted a gorgeous young specimen at the nursery where i worked [O W Houts & Son], & began to bonsai it; dam*ed if the Mgr didn't *sell my baby*, on my day off!  He didn't give me a dime for the work i'd put into it, the whole price - plant, pot, saucer, soil, & all, plus mark-up --- went into the till.
:Rage
He had the minimal grace to look ashamed of himself when he told me he'd sold it, but i later heard him brag to a supervisor about how much he'd _"made for the store"_ on that deal. No, ya didn't - MY work & MY eye made that money, ya self-promoting jerk. :Grumpy It was so pretty. *sniff*
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Big 'un looks like Japanese Knotweed
> Thorny plant - mahonia I think


It definitely wasn't knotweed, I checked. I was constantly vigilant for that stuff after the warnings. But yeah, that was my first thought when I saw it.

But mahonia sounds likely for the thorny one.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

> I love _Magnolia stellata_


I miss my magnolia. Beautiful tree in all its stages.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Catharinem said:


> Delicate purple is willowherb - "that's a weed!" is correct - but pretty, and valued by honey bees, so call it a wildflower (all one word to make it sound deliberate!)
> 
> Purple moth is on buddleia.
> 
> ...


And very nice they are too - and they are a reputed cure for gout.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The willowherb? I did not know that.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Red butterfly 1 is a Gatekeeper, the other 'red butterfly' pictures are the Red Admiral.
'Spring tree' looks like Ash.
'Sky tree' is Ash.
'Furry case' could be the casing from magnolia buds.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> And very nice they are too - and they are a reputed cure for gout.


No, the highlighted bit - about ground elder.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh sorry, my misunderstanding.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And thank you for the names of the butterflies. That buddleia used to get covered in them. But ... it grew one big thick vertical branch that I asked a gardener to cut out. Unfortunately I was at work when he did it and got back home to barely any tree left. Just the trunk and some branches at the top. It looked like a palm tree.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mirandashell said:


> And thank you for the names of the butterflies. That buddleia used to get covered in them. But ... it grew one big thick vertical branch that I asked a gardener to cut out. Unfortunately I was at work when he did it and got back home to barely any tree left. Just the trunk and some branches at the top. It looked like a palm tree.


They take hard pruning very well. It should grow back, no problems.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I no longer live there so don't know. But I was upset when it was done.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok, I have another mystery for you! I went to a supermarket today and bought a plant. It said 'perennial' on the plot. It's obviously two bulbs! So if someone can tell me what they are I shall know where to plant them. Thank you!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
I can't read the label - Doesn't it get any more specific than "comes up each year"?!?! 
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No! That's all it says. Perennial. The small print says:

Plant in the garden in soil that is neither waterlogged nor very dry. Water in well and do not allow to dry out for the first 6 months. Feed occasionally between April and August. Cut back in Autumn and fresh growth will appear the following Spring.

So not overly helpful!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
at a guess, Natal lily AKA _*Clivia miniata*_
.
https://www.123rf.com/photo_2791802...ollen-bulb-like-base-strap-shaped-leaves.html
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ahhh... the leaves are very similar! I suspected it was some kind of lily. Cool! Thank you!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
we'll see if i guessed right when they bloom.  Fingers X'd! 
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll let you know if they survive the slugs!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
SLUgS - 
get out the beer! - Cheap suds, poured into steep-sided bowls of pottery, will take the slugs to a happy drunken death.
*Roof the bowls* so the rain won't dilute the beer, & partly sink them into the soil - when they're half-full of stinky drowned slug corpses, dump the bowl into the compost or into a **lined!** trash-bin [so the bodies & the stink leave with the trash, vs linger forever...], rinse the bowl clean, refill an inch below the rim, & put back in its shallow pit.
Disposable gloves are suggested - the beer-slug-slime mix is icky. :Yuck
.
Placing *thin split-shingles of slate or wood flat on bare ground* will also lure slugs, they slide under them for the cool moist shade when the sun comes up - *lift the shingles during daylight hours*, flick or pick off the slugs, & plop them into a can of 1-qt H2O with 1-Tbsp of dish detergent added.
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ermmm.... I don't kill anything if I can help it. I plant a few things they like to eat and hopefully they leave the rest alone. I also have a lot of birds in the garden so they help out with the slugs.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Mirandashell:

... I also have a lot of birds in the garden so they help out with the slugs.

/QUOTE
.
.
Most birds eat snails - not slugs, which lack shells. Most critters don't eat slugs, & by planting slug favorite-foods, U only encourage a larger local popn of slugs. 
.
Unless U have a UK-equivalent of garter snakes, & keep a captive colony in Ur garden, U are - IMO - out of luck. Few predators eat slugs as a regular part of their diet, in large numbers. 
.
Hedgehogs, newts, toads, frogs, rove beetles, ground beetles, slow worms, & common shrews are all slug-eaters, but U are unlikely to have enuf of any of these to markedly reduce the slug-popn. Many of these species [shrew, hedgehog] may enter home gardens now & then, but not on a nightly or even weekly basis, & rarely live there as residents.
Parasitic nematodes can also afflict slugs, but they don't wipe them out - only make them unthrifty.
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Well.... there you go. Into each life there must fall some slugs.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
_ Into each [life] there must fall some slugs._ 
.
.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Ok, I have another mystery for you! I went to a supermarket today and bought a plant. It said 'perennial' on the plot. It's obviously two bulbs! So if someone can tell me what they are I shall know where to plant them. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 306876
> View attachment 306877


Hemerocallis (day lily). Probably

Or possibly: 
Agapanthus
Kniphofia

IMO none are prone to slugs


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think clivia is hardy in the UK.

I vote for agapanthus








But could just as easily be hemerocallis








I think less likely kniphofia








I do not cut to the ground in Autumn and I think slugs will be no problem.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Brilliant! So I can stick it out in a sunny spot and just let it grow. I did wonder about cutting the leaves cos that stops the bulbs from refilling, doesn't it? I shall do what I do with my spring bulbs and let them rot naturally. 

Thank you everyone! 

And LFL, sorry, I spotted my typo this morning and corrected it. And therefore ruined your joke....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I just looked at pictures of the flowers and I've got my fingers crossed it's an agapanthus.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Brilliant! So I can stick it out in a sunny spot and just let it grow. I did wonder about cutting the leaves cos that stops the bulbs from refilling, doesn't it? I shall do what I do with my spring bulbs and let them rot naturally.


When you plant it out, take a pic of the roots. I am not convinced it is a bulb although I cannot guarantee to distinguish between agapanthus and hemerocallis roots.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I will! I assumed it was a bulb from the look of the bit where it goes in the ground. I'm looking forward to it growing now!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would leave the leaves alone and allow them to die back naturally.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I will. Makes no sense to cut them off when they are what the plant uses to feed.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

QOTN said:


> When you plant it out, take a pic of the roots. I am not convinced it is a bulb although I cannot guarantee to distinguish between agapanthus and hemerocallis roots.


Here's the photos of the roots:


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Here's the photos of the roots:


I am still in favour of Agapanthus. They have white roots and Hemerocallis roots are more of a yellow shade.

You certainly must not remove the leaves since the plants are only just coming into growth this year. Agapanthus are late flowering plants and most Hemerocallis will not be flowering until June.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Lurcherlad:

Hemerocallis (day lily). Probably

/QUOTE
.
.
aha!  I am betting against U, LL - 
I haven't seen a daylily with so wide a leaf, nor so thick & glossy, nor a rounded tip - plus, the flat form -- a *stack* of leaves to either side from the center -- is odd, to my eye.
.
.
QUOTE, Lurcherlad:

Or possibly: 
Agapanthus
Kniphofia

IMO *none are prone to slugs* 

/QUOTE
.
.
Hurrah! 
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I am still in favour of Agapanthus. They have white roots and Hemerocallis roots are more of a yellow shade.
> 
> You certainly must not remove the leaves since the plants are only just coming into growth this year. Agapanthus are late flowering plants and most Hemerocallis will not be flowering until June.


Cool! I was hoping it's an Agapanthus. Don't worry about the leaves. I'm a great believer in leaving plants alone to get on with what they do best.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
poor _*baby! - *_extremely root-bound. 
.
yes, the leaves absolutely need to remain uncut after blooming 'til they yellow on their own - that's what stores the energy for next spring's or summer's sprouting & flowering.
.
but... i believe this plant / actually these plants, as there are 2, has NOT bloomed yet this year -- no matter what species it may prove to be.
Can't wait to see flower & color - do please post a pic, when it or they bloom?... 
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

They do tend to be pot-bound from there. I don't know who the supplier is but the plants are always in too small a pot. I've given it plenty of space to stretch its roots and it's in a well-drained sunny part of the garden so hopefully it will feel better soon and start growing. 

And yes, I will try to remember to let you know what is when it does flower!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh dear, I should be making cat duvets for our welfare stall on Saturday but I am now scrutinising all my cultivars of Hemerocallis to see exactly what their leaves are like. It is academic really because I still favour Agapanthus but these three cultivars are the ones that have flatter sheaves of leaves and even rounder tips to the leaf. I never noticed before that they do vary slightly.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

So those are all the same plant, just different versions?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Mirandashell:

So those are all the same plant, just different versions?

/QUOTE

.
.
all Hemerocallis *genus - *different species.  Possibly same species / different strain, in some cases.
.
Kingdom, phylum, family, genus, species.
.
.
.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> So those are all the same plant, just different versions?


Yes, they are all cultivars of Hemerocallis (there are literally thousands.) I have quite a few different colours and forms. These are Pink Damask, Marianna (I think although the naming of these is sometimes obscure) and one has no label so I will not know until it flowers but it could be Janice Brown.

There are also different cultivars of Agapanthus. Most are varying shades of blue but I love white ones.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
_Hemerocallis_ foliage forms & colors -
.
.








.
.
they can be blue-green, yellow-green, a bright grass-green, a dull matte green, pale or intense, even variegated - or thin & grass-like vs short wide leaves that resemble maize leaves without the stalk, LOL.
The leaves may form loose grass-type clumps, hang in deep curves, be tall & upright with just the tips downcurved, etc.
.
.
All sorts of foliage, plus all colors of flowers, & flowers can be simple or compound, ruffled or not, bicolor or shaded or solid.
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

:Wacky


----------



## Choc Biscuit (Jan 19, 2017)

Was going to say it looks like a day lilly I've read that Lilliesl are toxic to cats, just pulled all mine up can someone,enlighten me please x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Choc Biscuit:

Was going to say it looks like a day lilly I've read that Lilliesl are toxic to cats, just pulled all mine up can someone enlighten me please x

/QUOTE
.
.
TRUE lilies are toxic - but it's the bulbs.  Why in Bastet's name would a cat dig-up a lily bulb to eat it?...
.
Daylilies are not toxic - in fact, the blossoms are used, dried, in Asian soups, & fresh, they make wonderful fritters. // U might have wanted to ask before ripping them all out. 
.
.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

No, lily pollen is extremely toxic to cats. Many have died on become ill from getting a few specks of pollen on their fur, either in garden brushing past plants or in house cut flowers. A few pollen grains on the fur, ingested whilst grooming, can be fatal. Lilies and cats should never be risked together.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Catharinem:

No,* lily pollen* is extremely toxic to cats.
Many have died [or] become ill from getting a few specks of pollen on their fur, either in garden brushing past plants or [from] in-house cut flowers.
A few pollen grains on the fur, ingested whilst grooming, can be fatal. Lilies and cats should never be risked together.

/QUOTE
.
.
C-M,
are we speaking of TRUE lilies or DAYlilies - which are quite different critters? // TRUE lilies are the 'Easter trumpet' type, with short, thick, glossy green leaves radiating from the stem. DAYlilies have a grasslike or corn-like leaf, not a vertical stem with short leaves coming off it.
.








.
Above: _Lilium_ species
.
.
DAYlilies:
.








.
.
Also the pollen-bearing parts are quite easily removed, in either case - scissors & 2-seconds will eliminate them instantly.
Removing them to avoid colored stains on furniture, tablecloths, etc, is commonly done by florists - the pollen is oily & can be deep orange, bright yellow, red, etc, so stains are a frequent concern.
No one wants great-grandmother's lace tablecloth dotted with orange blobs. 
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
Having grown up with daylilies AND cats, as well as true lilies in the form of tiger lilies [wild native spp], i wanted to see what the medical lit had to say. // this article says nada about POLLEN - it talks about - *eating the flower or leaves* -
.
.
http://www.petmd.com/cat/emergency/poisoning-toxicity/e_ct_lily_poisoning
.
.
QUOTE,
*"Diagnosis*
_Finding a *chewed-on lily plant *or *pieces of plant in the vomit* allows for a definitive diagnosis. Because the toxic principle in lilies attacks the kidneys, *blood and urine tests will be taken to evaluate kidney function.*_

*Treatment*
_If your cat has only recently ingested the plant material & has still not vomited, your veterinarian will try to induce vomiting. Activated charcoal will be given orally to absorb any toxin that might remain in the gut. The key to survival is high volumes of fluids given intravenously (IV) to try to prevent dehydration & the kidneys shutting down. Fluids will be given for 1 to 2 days, while monitoring your cat's kidneys as well as urine output. Lack of urine production is a sign that the treatment was unsuccessful._

_OTHER CAUSES_
_*Calla or arum lilies* (Zantedeschia aethiopica) & peace lilies (Spathiphyllum sp.) contain crystals that are extremely irritating to the mouth and digestive tract, causing drooling, vomiting, and diarrhea; however, they do not affect the kidneys._

_*Lily of the valley* (Convalaria majalis) affects the heart, causing irregular heartbeat and low blood pressure, and can progress to seizures or coma."_
_____________________________ _
.
.
I will note that neither "*Lily of the valley*" AKA muguet de bois, nor *calla* nor *arum* are true lilies - nor are they _Hemerocallis _spp. They are completely unrelated, & are toxic to humans as well as cats - so are gladioli, iris species, & night-blooming Angel's Trumpet.  How many toxic flowers will U eliminate from the garden, so that the cats can chew on every plant?
Would U plant nothing but grass & cat-mint? --- Makes a very boring & none-to-colorful garden, i must say. 
.
.
.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've never seen a cat chew a flower in my garden. I have seen them chew baby birds (the barstewards!) so I'm afraid I'm not full of sympathy for our feline friends. And if you don't want your cat to be in danger from plants in *other people's gardens* then keep them indoors.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, Catharinem:
> 
> No,* lily pollen* is extremely toxic to cats.
> Many have died [or] become ill from getting a few specks of pollen on their fur, either in garden brushing past plants or [from] in-house cut flowers.
> ...


Seems to be both normal lilies and day lilies.

As to not allowing cats in someone else's garden, that's a whole different discussion. It might be unreasonable to expect enthusiastic gardener neighbours to not grow their favourite plants because you own a cat, but I think cat owners should be very aware of just how dangerous they are, and exclude any contact with lilies in their own home ( or garden) environment.

http://www.cats.org.uk/wolverhampton/news/lethal-lilies


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It is a tricky subject. I'm totally fed up with having to pick up cat's poo out of my garden so my sympathy level for cat owners is fairly low. That's apart from the bird killing.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

My money is on Agapanthus, although Nerine crossed my mind too.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I've got my fingers crossed it's an Agapanthus. Prefer the look of them to the day lily.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Came out into the garden this morning to find the Agapanthus had been pulled up and left on the soil next to the hole. Hasn't been chewed at all. Very odd.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Came out into the garden this morning to find the Agapanthus had been pulled up and left on the soil next to the hole. Hasn't been chewed at all. Very odd.


The advantage with fleshy roots is the plant will probably be fine replanted. Have you a cat or rodent frequenting your garden that might have taken exception to your choice of location? If so, try putting it elsewhere.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

A cat would pull it up? Oh great. Another reason to love the little darlings....


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That agapanthus hasn't got any bigger but the roots are now firmly in the ground!

I have a few other plants that need a name, please! The first two images are the flower and leaf of the same plant


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Verbena bonariensis and Shasta daisy I think. If you want the Latin name for the daisy I don't know I am afraid.

Just looked up the daisy and there are now many cultivars but the species is Leucanthemum.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> That agapanthus hasn't got any bigger but the roots are now firmly in the ground!
> 
> I have a few other plants that need a name, please! The first two images are the flower and leaf of the same plant


The first one is Verbena Bonariensis, one of my favourite summer plants. it self seeds easily so pops up all over the place. Lovely in a huge swathe.

I think, not certain, the second one is Leucanthemum which is a type of aster and loved by bees.

EDIT: @QOTN, you beat me to it 
~


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you both! Verbena is a culinary or medical plant, isn't it? I didn't realise it grew so tall. It's 5'6, same height as me! Love the name of the Shasta Daisy!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

There are many cultivars of Verbena but I think you are talking about lemon verbena which is not a Verbena. It used to be called Lippia Citriodora but is now called Aloysia. It has lemon fragranced leaves used for tea and is not reliably hardy.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I just wikied the Verbena and it's considered a weed in a lot of places in the world cos it self-seeds and has become naturalised. But I love it so I will let it seed and then pull up the excess when there is too much of it.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> The first one is Verbena Bonariensis, one of my favourite summer plants. it self seeds easily so pops up all over the place. Lovely in a huge swathe.
> 
> I think, not certain, the second one is Leucanthemum which is a type of aster and loved by bees.
> 
> ...


It is almost unheard of that I should be quick at anything!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

QOTN said:


> There are many cultivars of Verbena but I think you are talking about lemon verbena which is not a Verbena. It used to be called Lippia Citriodora but is now called Aloysia. It has lemon fragranced leaves used for tea and is not reliably hardy.


Yes, I was thinking of Lemon Verbena. Thanks!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We've got Lemon Verbena in our garden, its totally different, has white flowers and a divine really strong lemon smell. I always have to have my fix when I go out in the garden.









.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That is completely different. Thanks Charity.


----------



## Ratshnit (Jul 16, 2017)

I have a Texas mountain laurel that a woman gave me because she learned the seeds were toxic to cats.

People, I swear! So what? I have the plant, ( loaded with seeds right now) and a cat that likes to chill out in that flower bed.

Ummmm....if he's stupid enough to eat them...( why would he?)....oh well...

He does have a fatal non-curable disease...FIP. He's an outdoor cat, and he likes to fight...soooo....

Since I also have opposums and raccoons on my property, I sometimes wonder WHAT he's fighting!


----------

